# "Tweaking" the dry creek bed...



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I have been out on the layout re-grading the track and re-aligning my curves, I decided to "tweak" the dry creek bed that runs down the backside of my layout. I originally designed it as a straight line with rainbow river rock all one size. I have a siding track that runs parallel to it and the whole effect looks "artificial" (well, it _is_, of course) but the look is really not what I want! The rest of the layout is now starting to "flow" very nicely and this feature just looks "wrong!" 
I decided to let the stream "meander" around which definitely helped to lose the artificial look! I then added stones of differing sizes which, again, made the scene more "natural." Putting a slight curve into the siding takes the "model railroad" look of straight lines away and gives the whole thing a more well-balanced look! 
As soon as I have completed the project I'll post some pictures. It doesn't always take a dump truck full of rock and fill dirt to enhance your layout! Sometimes, all you you need to do is "tweak" a detail here or there!


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey - as long as your it (pic's), can you add before and after pic's to get a better feel of your tweaking?


----------

